# Burton AK Gloves



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

I have a pair of AK Guide gloves from last season. They fit nicely and have held up well. My only complaints are that they aren't the warmest and I've had trouble fitting a liner under them even though I sized up to an XL.


----------



## papichulosteve (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks. I normally don't have a problem with warmth, just don't want to invest in a pair of gloves that will bust at the seems or soak up water like a sponge.


----------

